# having a bad time help



## marlene55uk (Jun 5, 2004)

any one help me i am going through a real bad time at the moment...my i b s in in flare up stage.....my doc has put me on mebeverine and co codamol but i am still in a lot of pain.....low stomach pain and also low back pain....had to take time off work that's how bad it is







.....fed up of taking drugs any one got any ideas ...please.....


----------



## LD1 (Jan 20, 2004)

I don't know if you have IBS-C, D or A, but you shouldn't give up hope. I had to give up school and work for months b/c my IBS-D became so severe.I kept looking for different doctors, different meds. ...If your doctor isn't helping/offering different solutions: go to a new one. I went through four before finding one who finally is (I feel) putting me on the right track. I know it's hard, but I found that what helps is not to just settle with meds or a doctor when it's not helping. Look somewhere else and talk to different docs. It can get better.


----------



## 22932 (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi marlene55uk I have a suggestion for your pain and discomfort. My Doctor suggested I take Peppermint oil capsules an hour before I eat and they do seem to calm things down quite a bit, and they are natural, not drugs. I hope you can give these a try. I understand how you must feel.


----------



## 20370 (Nov 6, 2005)

You might try Peppermint tea with each meal. That has a calming effect on the pains in the stomach.


----------



## millyimp (Jul 30, 2006)

Hello , Marlene I am so sorry to hear how bad things are for you at the moment , we in here have all been there at some point so can relate only too well to you .. myself I dont take any prescribed drugs at all . I am a firm believer in homeopathic remedies ,have you tried any homeopathic remedies ...... as has been said Peppermint tea is good ..I use herbal teas with honey .. so I can vouch for them ...the oil capsules I have never used but have read and heard alot about them and if they are as good as the teas they too will be a good thing to try ...I do hope you feel better soon take care Milly


----------

